# Did the "I spy" button disappear?



## Dak (Sep 27, 2009)

I can't find it.  (I've found some really good threads using that!)


----------



## JFemme (Sep 27, 2009)

I believe so....


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Sep 27, 2009)

Is it coming back, or is it gone forever?


----------



## Maynard (Sep 27, 2009)

I love I spy


----------



## runwaydream (Sep 27, 2009)

i dont even kno what ispy was for? but i kno the "today's posts" button disappeared. i didnt realize how much i used it until i keep trying to click on it and end up on "calender" instead..


----------



## Encore (Sep 28, 2009)

I was wondering' ...im just settling for the "new post" button for now


----------



## *KP* (Sep 28, 2009)

I love the iSpy feature, I hope it isn't gone for good


----------



## sunshinelady (Sep 28, 2009)

Please bring Ispy back, but name it something different.


----------



## mscocoface (Sep 28, 2009)

I was wondering if what had happened.  I use ISPY todays post and first post more than any other functions so I was a little perplexed when I came to the site this am to see two of them were missing.  

Makes is more difficult to navigate because you will have to manually go into every section now to see what is currently posted.

For those like me who check out everything it is a real deterrent.


----------



## Dak (Sep 28, 2009)

I really hope they bring it back, if it was about adding more options and space on that bar, they could put it in the drop down menu for "quick links."


----------



## mscocoface (Sep 28, 2009)

I sent in a ticket asking about it.  If I get a response before they post in here I will let you all know.


----------



## Supervixen (Sep 28, 2009)

I always use new posts and iSpy.  Bring iSpy back please!!


----------



## kandake (Sep 28, 2009)

Today's Posts was moved to the Quick Links tab.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 28, 2009)

I loved ispy! Bring it back!


----------



## Renovating (Sep 29, 2009)

So, is it final? ISPY is not coming back?! (I feel like the kid on Home Alone when he was screaming and holding his face) LOL!


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Sep 29, 2009)

Why did they take iSpy away in the first place.


----------



## R4L (Sep 29, 2009)

what is i spy????????


----------



## Dak (Sep 29, 2009)

I wish one of the mods would comment here so we'd know if it's coming back or not.  Reminds me of when they decided to have a mobile LHCF with no pictures, our thread got huge talking about it, maybe that's what they're waiting for, to see how many people say they miss it.  I hate speculating.   

I'd really like to see the feature returned!


----------



## Dak (Sep 29, 2009)

R4L said:


> what is i spy????????



"I Spy" was a feature that was on the blue bar where the User CP, Albums, etc are.  It allowed you to see live the newest posts that had come up, so you could find some interesting discussions w/o going through all the forums.  It was  great.  Similar to "New Posts" but constantly changing.


----------



## Dak (Sep 29, 2009)

mscocoface said:


> I sent in a ticket asking about it.  If I get a response before they post in here I will let you all know.



Any word yet?


----------



## JFemme (Sep 29, 2009)

Please bring back the ispy button....

thanks, all....


----------



## trenise (Sep 30, 2009)

Dak, I like your siggy quote.

Like I said in another thread petitioning the ispy button, if it is possible to bring back the feature, please do. I'm wondering if it is an option any more with the feature changes.


----------



## Still Sexy Stewardess (Sep 30, 2009)

I miss iSpy.


----------



## FlowerHair (Sep 30, 2009)

Any news??


----------



## sunshinelady (Sep 30, 2009)

Where is it?  *in my Michael Jackson voice*

Chummonnnnn Bev!


----------



## poookie (Sep 30, 2009)

iSpy's still there, there's just no link.  i bookmarked the page  so i didn't notice it was gone until just now.

here's the link!
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/vaispy.php


----------



## Dak (Sep 30, 2009)

poookie said:


> iSpy's still there, there's just no link.  i bookmarked the page  so i didn't notice it was gone until just now.
> 
> here's the link!
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/vaispy.php



Poookie, you're an angel, thank you!


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Oct 1, 2009)

looks like it's back.


----------

